# Rolle der Auferstehung: Lothar PvE Horde/Allianz mgl.



## domes (7. März 2012)

Hallo,

falls jemand Lust drauf hat auf Lothar zu spielen: Horde und Allianz sind auf Wunsch mgl.


----------

